# problème installation bootcamp



## Mogios (24 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Windows 7 sur mon Macbookpro 17" mid 2009, tout se passe bien jusqu'au moment ou j'installe les drivers (téléchargés sur le site apple, spécifiques à mon modèle) , après installation et redémarage les drivers font bugger le système qui fait ensuite un repair system pour supprimer ces derniers.

J'ai lu à droite à gauche que si les drivers bootcamp fournit sur le site n'allaient pas je pouvais essayer avec ceux des DvDs d'origines de mon mbp. Mais plus moyen de remettre la main dessus.

Une idée d'où je pourrais trouver ceux-ci en iso, ou en achat sur un site, ou via un formulaire sur le site d'apple ?

Merci



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2016)

Mogios a dit:


> j'installe les drivers (téléchargés sur le site apple, spécifiques à mon modèle)


Les drivers pour Boot Camp se téléchargent avant l'installation proprement dite dans une clé ou un disque USB et c'est contenu dans un dossier. Il faut impérativement après installation de Windows lancer le fichier setup.exe qui est dans ce dossier. Après, si tu veux mettre à jour les pilotes, tu peux mais ça ne fonctionnera pas à 100 %.


----------



## Mogios (24 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Les drivers pour Boot Camp se téléchargent avant l'installation proprement dite dans une clé ou un disque USB et c'est contenu dans un dossier. Il faut impérativement après installation de Windows lancer le fichier setup.exe qui est dans ce dossier. Après, si tu veux mettre à jour les pilotes, tu peux mais ça ne fonctionnera pas à 100 %.



Oui, malgré le fait que je n'ai pas installé windows via l'utilitaire bootcamp (je l'ai fait manuellement) j'ai bien téléchargé les drivers sur une clé via ce dernier. Et c'est après l'installation du setup.exe et re-démarage du système que le problème est survenu.


----------



## Mogios (25 Mars 2016)

Udapte (nouveau problème) : Je viens de tenter de réinstaller windows 7 mais après que Bootcamp est créé la partition puis redémarré, j'ai un écran noir avec un " - " dans le coin supérieur gauche qui clignote. J'ai attendu + de 10 minutes en espérant que l'installation commence, mais non toujours le " - " dans le coin.
Une idée ?


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2016)

Mogios a dit:


> Oui, malgré le fait que je n'ai pas installé windows via l'utilitaire bootcamp (je l'ai fait manuellement)


En jouant les apprentis sorciers, il me parait normal que tu rencontres des problèmes. C'est un cas de figure qu'Apple ne traite pas, donc il est quasiment impossible de te venir en aide avec une telle installation.



Mogios a dit:


> Une idée ?


Oui, tout reprendre, à commencer par supprimer la partition Windows en utilisant impérativement Assistant Boot Camp et en aucun cas Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Mogios (25 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> En jouant les apprentis sorciers, il me parait normal que tu rencontres des problèmes. C'est un cas de figure qu'Apple ne traite pas, donc il est quasiment impossible de te venir en aide avec une telle installation.
> 
> 
> Oui, tout reprendre, à commencer par supprimer la partition Windows en utilisant impérativement Assistant Boot Camp et en aucun cas Utilitaire de disque.



Pour cette 2nd installation j'ai bien utilisé l'utilitaire bootcamp (qui ne fonctionnait pas précédement) et c'est après qu'il ai créé ma partition bootcamp et redémarré que mon problème survient.


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2016)

Le syndrome de l'écran noir avec le curseur clignotant est difficilement identifiable et différent selon les modèles, difficile de t'en dire plus.

Sinon, je serais curieux de savoir comment tu as pu faire l'installation de cette façon ?


Mogios a dit:


> Oui, malgré le fait que je n'ai pas installé windows via l'utilitaire bootcamp *(je l'ai fait manuellement)*


----------



## Mogios (25 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Le syndrome de l'écran noir avec le curseur clignotant est difficilement identifiable et différent selon les modèles, difficile de t'en dire plus.
> 
> Sinon, je serais curieux de savoir comment tu as pu faire l'installation de cette façon ?



Vu qu'à ma première tentative l'utilitaire ne reconnaissait pas mon dvd, j'ai créé une partition en Fat pour Windows, j'ai ensuite rebooté sur mon dvd de windows 7 pour que l'installation commence. Pour ensuite finir par installer les drivers bootcamp que j'avais mis sur une clé.


----------

